# Best Lip Stain?



## Whitney Costner (Oct 26, 2005)

What is THE BEST Lip Stain?

I've tried out the Urban Decay marker while I was at Sephora a while back but I didn't like it very much. The color was too bright and it looked so inky. lol!

What is a good lip stain that looks like (something close to) actual lipstick...and then with gloss over it, of course.

I'm thinking about going the lip stain with gloss route because my lipstick fades so fast. I think I must lick my lips a lot - unconsciously. It's totally gone within an hour of putting it on. Not to mention, if it does happen to stay on, by the end of the night it's smeared all around the corners of my mouth. lol! It looks like a nightmare!

So do you think the lip stain with gloss route will be a good, lasting alternative?

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 26, 2005)

I would like to know too. I've been wanting to try one out for awhile.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/bene...=for+face&pg=1

This is the first thing that came to mind...


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 26, 2005)

Have you tried the MAC Lustre Pro Longwears?  I know it isn't a stain, but I love these for long lasting lip color.  They look pretty lipstickish, and they have the gloss attached to put over them.  I like the regular Longwears as well, but I think the Lustre ones would be good to try first before using the more densely pigmented original Longwears.


----------



## another_mac_addict (Oct 26, 2005)

I have Hard Candy's stain in Stop. It's a nice color and comes with a great clear, shimmery gloss, but it tends to apply unevenly unless your lips are completely dry when you put it on.


----------



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

I thought the same about the UD ones but now I love the pink one!

Smashbox also makes a very good lip stain. The plum one is lovely!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 28, 2005)

I like sephoras lip markers,and PIXI lip blush, both available at sephora.com


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 28, 2005)

oop sorry! went to post something else just ignore this one lol!


----------



## BabyFu18 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have the Benefit Benetint lip stain and I love it, it leaves a pretty redish color with a great rose scent, but it does not leave a gloss finish.


----------



## sherrence (Nov 17, 2005)

I recently tried Vincent Longo's Lip and Cheek Stain in Baby Boo.  Very pretty berry shade, but VERY drying on lips.  OUCH!


----------



## Shawna (Nov 17, 2005)

If you can find it, trucco makes a powdered lip stain palette that is wicked.  It has a pink, red, peach and brown shade and then a clear gloss for shine.  The powder stains your lips (like powdered kool aid would) and you can custom blend all sorts of colours.  I then use whatever gloss I want for the day.  The red stain with star nova or palatial lustreglass overtop is gorgeous.  Plus they seem to have great staying power.  I constantly lick my lips.  Maybe I should stop buying gloss that tastes so good


----------



## annaleigh (Nov 18, 2005)

i 2nd VL's lip & cheek stain, tho his prices are a little high. there are several great colors to choose from. you might get more mileage from regular l/s if you line & fill in your lips with l/l first - that also might stop your l/s from smearing or migrating.


----------



## Whitney Costner (Nov 18, 2005)

Ooooh!

Thanks for all the extra suggestions. I've made a list of them all!

I ended up, about a week ago, getting the Urban Decay Ink Lip Stain (Marker) in Bitten. And I actually ended up liking it a whole lot better than I first thought (when I tried it out on my hand. lol!) It can go on really, really dark though, so I have to be careful. But it seems like it would be really good for stage.

I'm really interested in investigating this "Trucco Powdered Lip Stain Palette" - that really sounds interesting...

Thanks again so much, everybody! 
- Whitney Costner


----------



## hazeyhazel (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the Vincent Luongo's lipstain too. I really like the deep colour and the fact that it really works well as a stain. It lasts quite awhile. But the downside is that it's almost too powerful as a stain. If you have chapped lips, the colour turns out uneven on your lips and it looks so weird. Like the more fleshy parts are a deeper red than the dryer parts of the lip. Also, it really dries out fast so lip balm coating afterwards is a must. I lick my lips a lot and it's pretty bitter. 

My favourite so far is Stila's Cherry Crush Lip and Cheek Stain. I love how it goes on as a gloss and the applicator is a nice brush. It's definitely leak-proof and you don't have to worry about putting it in your purse. Plus it has a great smell and it also is moisturizing unlike most stains on lips. Try it!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hazeyhazel* 

 
_
My favourite so far is Stila's Cherry Crush Lip and Cheek Stain. I love how it goes on as a gloss and the applicator is a nice brush. It's definitely leak-proof and you don't have to worry about putting it in your purse. Plus it has a great smell and it also is moisturizing unlike most stains on lips. Try it!_

 
i was going to suggest this. i dont have it yet, but i think its my next investment!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 11, 2008)

try this:

*aerie kiss lip stain*. its available in three colours, and has easy rollerball packaging, which will be easy to use on the go. its next on my list, to use mostly as a cheek stain. best part? its cheaper than other stains, at only $9.50.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 11, 2008)

Benefit BeneTint.. I've bought it continuously for three years or so and it's a perfect rosy color AND it smells like roses too! It's really really pretty. The new PosieTint is pretty on the cheeks but doesn't work so well for the lips because it's kinda.. creamy 

I'm pretty sure Vincent Longo makes some as well. His come in various shades which is nice and they're pretty good too, but I've never bought them because I've been satisfied with BeneTint.  and Stila makes one. I tried the Stila one and it was wayy to dark for me, but I'm pretty pale.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2008)

i use lip stains almost everyday as my lips aren't naturally as pink as i'd like. Plus with my busy work life i don't get time to touch up my lipstick so stains are a must for me!!

I love the benetint stain as it lasts ages and it looks great on the cheeks as well as lips.

i also really like teh revlon just bitten stains. i have two - one in berry juicey whihc is a berry pinky colour and the other in cherry tart whihc is a red stain much like benetint. some people find these hard to blend as they have a roller ball applicator unlike the brush you get with benetint. but these are cheaper and last just as long on the lips.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 11, 2008)

Check out Colorescience's Lip Polishes ... They aren't really stains but they "stain" your lips and they don't dry them out... mine has lasted 24 hours before so I think they are well worth the money.


----------

